# FCI Results



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Link to FCI Results:

http://fci2012.hu/doc/eredmeny.pdf


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thanks Art.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It worked for me earlier, now it's gone. I'll try again later.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like the Czech/West dogs didn't embarrass themselves as far as GS are concerned


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very happy for the Hungarian Team. 2nd place as a team - great example of a team that worked together, supported each other on and off the field.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

They deserve big Kudos!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Did the German team even have _one_ Shepherd on their team?? Glad the Hungarian team was able to represent GSDs so well


----------

